# I will learn all OLL!!



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

I kinda annoyed atm as I still don't know full OLL and could have learnt it like 3 times over if I kept to my original schedule...

In the next 48 hours I WILL learn all of the rest (minus dot cases, I'll learn 1 of them a day later). I made this thread in the intention of getting encouragement xD. I was inspired by cubes=life so wish me luck. I'll tell you my results by the end of Tuesday (New Zealand)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay for learning algorithms?


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

GO FOR IT! I don't have the time to do it now. Best of luck!


----------



## deco122392 (Aug 16, 2009)

You can do it!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, got one alg down


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

3 minutes. Wow.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 16, 2009)

Stop going to speedsolving if you want to do it.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

	F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'

or

	r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay~
I inspired someone. 

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GOAL!


----------



## V-te (Aug 16, 2009)

Sweet! I wish you luck! I only need 4 more Plls, but I'm lazy. 
=P


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

2 down.

one's sub 1.5 others sub 2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

2 in 22 minutes.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

3 down


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

3 in 33 minutes.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2009)

Go luke go!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

lol feliks xD

I'll kept it at that and learn 3 more after dinner. revise before sleeping. learn the remaining 4 the next day and then revise all. revise all of tuesday.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

4 OLL's left!!! (excl. dot)

Might just learn them now xD I'm on a roll!

and they are all the "awkward shape case". the one which has an L and 2 adjacent corners oriented. I'm guessing I'll just mirror and inverse one xD.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 16, 2009)

How many did you have left when you started?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

10. I have 3 left now


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 16, 2009)

How many do you still need to learn Luke?


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 17, 2009)

You should learn the "dot" cases first btw.. all the "no edges" cases first that is..
Since they can be 3 look OLL's. which is crap.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

Or you can just use partial edge control. Or petrus.


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

You should know all OLL anyway. I've stated the reason a half dozen times before.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 17, 2009)

well I did it 

Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Edmund (Aug 17, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> well I did it
> 
> Thanks for the support guys



Congrats.


----------



## empty (Aug 17, 2009)

great 

I want to learn them all, too. I'm currently at about 35/57, but when I learn new ones then sometimes i forget algorithms I've learned before


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm on about 28 I think, haven't learnt any in a few days. I think I might have to get back on track lol.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 17, 2009)

A new event: Speed-OLL-learning.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> A new event: Speed-OLL-learning.


heehee...I'll do some Speed-CMLL-Learning later today


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 17, 2009)

how much time does OLL save? (compared to 2-look)

i know its definitely worth it to learn full OLL, but does anyone know how much better it is?


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! That's a big challenge.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

oneofthosedudes said:


> how much time does OLL save? (compared to 2-look)
> 
> i know its definitely worth it to learn full OLL, but does anyone know how much better it is?



a second or two max, I'd say.

I suggest learning full OLL, too if you're serious about being faster. They're really not that bad.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 17, 2009)

I almost want to learn full OLL, but I don't want to. Man, you got sooo close to inspiring me! anyway, awesome job. That's really good...


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm learning all the PLL's right now - hope you manage all the OLL's, I think you can do it.

So, Yes, we can!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> I almost want to learn full OLL, but I don't want to.


That statement's not contradictory or anything...

btw. Your status. qft.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 17, 2009)

I average 16 with 2-look OLL, but I hit a slump and Idk why but Im back at 18-21?! I think it's time I learn OLL.


----------

